# Superkaramba - Svenska TV tablåer

## Dire Penguin

Jag undrar om det finns några krash-test dockor som är villiga att pröva mitt karamba program  :Smile:  Programmet visar vad som sänds på TV och radio för tillfället. 

Superkaramba (0.33?) krävs.

kdesktop måste laddas för att backgrunden ska bli genomskinlig.

Bild

Bild på 0.2

Ladda ner sweTV-0.2

Alla kommentarer är välkomna.Last edited by Dire Penguin on Sat Jul 17, 2004 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dire Penguin

Jag lade till lite enklare grafik och fixa en bugg med wget.

Hmm, finns det något intresse här?  :Smile:  Det här kanske inte är rätt ställe att posta sånt här på, men jag skulle vilja att iaf någon annan än mig testar programmet innan jag visar det på kdelook.org  :Wink:  (Känner tyvärr inga svenskar som andvänder karamba)

----------

## mrmodin

bilden såg ju riktigt snygg ut. Har tyvärr inte någon fungerande gentoo för tillfället (HD-crash), annars skulle jag tanka det direkt.

----------

## Purrkur

Hej Dire Penguin,

Jag har ett TV kort i min Gentoo burk och jag testar gärna programmet! Så fort jag bara får över lite tid så provar jag!

----------

## Ville_E

Jag kan ju inte låta bli att testa allting. Får det inte att funka tyvärr. Jag emergade superkaramba-0.33-r1 körde igång det o valde ditt sweTV tema men jag får inga tv-program. Jag har skapat en katalog /root/tv-xml men det laddas inte ned ngt dit. det hjälper inte heller om jag manuellt tankar hem .xml filerna och kopierar ned dom i den katalogen.

----------

## Dire Penguin

Hej Ville_E. 

Testa göra chmod +r på alla filerna i sweTV katalogen plus underkataloger.

```
chmod +r -R sweTV
```

borde funka.

Om inte det funkar; Programmet borde spotta ut sig något debugg meddelande när något gått åt skogen. I terminalen eller i superkaramba fönstret. Något där?

Hur långt blev allt ritat? Visades något överhuvudtaget?

----------

## Ville_E

OK tar det från början

din sweTV ligger under /home/userxxx/sweTV

drwxr-xr-x  4 root   users  256  8 jun 19.43 sweTV

där ligger det här

-rw-r--r--  1 root users 4,8K  8 jun 19.36 config.py

-rw-r--r--  1 root users  288  7 jun 19.10 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x  2 root users  312  7 jun 19.02 icons

drwxr-xr-x  2 root users  128  8 jun 19.18 images

-rw-r--r--  1 root users   91  7 jun 19.16 README

-rw-r--r--  1 root users  17K  8 jun 19.38 sweTV.py

-rw-r--r--  1 root users   85  7 jun 19.03 sweTV.theme

-rw-r--r--  1 root users  637  7 jun 19.11 TODO

sen har jag tv-xml under /root/tv-xml

drwxr-xr-x   2 root users  192 15 jun 18.06 tv-xml

jag startar superkaramba från kdemenyn. när det startat väljer jag "open a theme from your harddrive" och väljer ditt sweTV.theme

då får jag upp en "bild" bakom mina fönster på skrivbordet där det står TV/Radio

SVT1

SVT2

TV3

TV4

o.s.v

men jag får inga TV program.

Jag får inte ned några -xml filer till /root/tv-xml till att börja med. Men det hjälper inte att kopiera dit dom manuellt jag får inte upp några tv-program i listan iaf.

----------

## Purrkur

Dire Penguin: Använder du xmltv för att få fram tv-listorna?

Om det är så så måste den installeras och konfigureras också...

----------

## Dire Penguin

Ville_E: Jag behöver veta alla meddelanden som visas i terminalen efter du startat temat.

Purrkur: Nej, bara superkaramba krävs och en någorlunda ny version av python antar jag(jag har 2.2.3)

XML filerna skapas på min server med hjälp av televinken

EDIT: Upptäckte att md5 checksum funktionerna inte finns med i standard python biblioteken.   :Embarassed: 

```
dev-python/python-fchksum
```

 Krävs för att köra programmet, sorry

Funderar på att göra det ett val om man vill kolla md5 checksum på filerna eller inte.

----------

## Ville_E

 *Quote:*   

> Jag behöver veta alla meddelanden som visas i terminalen efter du startat temat.

 

Terminalen vaddå terminalen jag har ingen terminal med meddelanden. Det enda jag har är det jag skrev i förra inlägget.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Purrkur

Dire Penguin: Jag kollade lite på Televinken. När man startar ditt program, kör du då "fetch_listings.pl"?

Om inte så kan det vara anledning varför Ville_E får ingen information i fönstret...

----------

## Dire Penguin

Ville_E: Ledsen, läste inte igenom ditt post ordentligt, såg inte att du starta det genom kdemenu. Starta superkaramba i en terminal istället tack.  :Smile:  Och posta allt some skrivs ut i terminalen. Maila mig istället om det är mycket tack. jiman392@student.liu.se

```
superkaramba /home/userxxx/sweTV/sweTV.theme
```

Purrkur: Andvändaren behöver inte bry sig om televinken alls  :Smile:  XML filerna serveras och laddas ner från min server, kommer fixa några mirrors om programmet blir populärt.

Jag kan posta länkar till dom skript jag andvänder för att skapa XML filerna om du vill.

----------

## Ville_E

Här är det meddelande jag får

```
root@lvalhall ville # superkaramba /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.theme

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

superkaramba: cannot connect to X server :0.0

```

----------

## Dire Penguin

Fan du, har inte en susning vad det kan bero på :-/

Kan du starta andra superkaramba teman på samma sätt?

----------

## kallamej

@Ville_E: Om du kör som vanlig användare?

----------

## Ville_E

```

ville@lvalhall ville $ superkaramba /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.them

sys:1: DeprecationWarning: Non-ASCII character '\xe4' in file /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.py on line 502, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

/usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.py:15: DeprecationWarning: Non-ASCII character '\xe4' in file /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/config.py on line 56, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

  from config import *

Loaded my python extension!

--20:43:32--  http://m50.ryd.student.liu.se/tv-xml/SVT1.xml

           => `/root/tv-xml/SVT1.xml'

Resolving m50.ryd.student.liu.se... 130.236.214.50

Connecting to m50.ryd.student.liu.se[130.236.214.50]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 17,135 [text/xml]

/root/tv-xml: Permission denied/root/tv-xml/SVT1.xml: Permission denied

Cannot write to `/root/tv-xml/SVT1.xml' (Permission denied).

Can't download SVT1.xml from http://m50.ryd.student.liu.se/tv-xml

```

Den här behörigheten är det på katalogen

drwxrwxrwx   2 root users  632 16 jun 11.17 tv-xml

----------

## Purrkur

Hej igen Dire Penguin:

Är du säker på att du har skrivit programmet?   :Smile: 

Jag har installerat och fått det att funka. Det var väldigt lätt att hitta problemet som Ville_E rakade ut för. Jag fick samma fel och han. 

I felet står såhär:

```
/root/tv-xml: Permission denied/root/tv-xml/SVT1.xml: Permission denied 
```

Jag kollade i config.py och hittade följande inställning:

```
# The path to the place you want to store your tv channel data.

# TODO able to set $HOME here, you can't now

storagedir = "/root/tv-xml"

```

Det finns två problem med detta:

1. Utpekat storagedir path måste finnas.

2. Du måste vara root för att få det att funka med den rad som finns som standar i din config.py!

Tydligen så har Ville_E inte varit root (såklart) när han försökte köra igång ditt program.

Jag fixade problemet på det sätt att skapa /tmp/tv-xml och sedan ändra "storagedir" till "/tmp/tv-xml" och då funkade allt som det ska. 

Om man ska köra programmet så skulle jag nog rekommendera att sätta storagedir till "~/.tv-xml" eller liknande. Detta är ingen katalog som man kommer att ha nytta och nöje av på nåt sätt så den kan gömmas tycker jag. Som default (dvs i config.py som jag skulle leverera i paketet) skulle jag nog sätta endast "/tmp". Som det ser ut nu så skapas 20 filer av typen .xml och .md5sum. De är enkla att ta bort om man är pedantisk med sin /tmp area. 

Jag ska pilla lite. Om jag hittar nåt roligt så hör jag av mig här.

----------

## Dire Penguin

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> Är du säker på att du har skrivit programmet? 

 

Jepp, jag är 100% skyldig  :Wink: 

Finemang att nån fått det att funka  :Smile:  Ska utöka antal debugg meddelanden och utveckla hanteringen av fel genom att skriva fel meddelandena även i superkaramba fönstret. (gör det till viss del nu)

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> Om man ska köra programmet så skulle jag nog rekommendera att sätta storagedir till "~/.tv-xml" eller liknande. Detta är ingen katalog som man kommer att ha nytta och nöje av på nåt sätt så den kan gömmas tycker jag. Som default (dvs i config.py som jag skulle leverera i paketet) skulle jag nog sätta endast "/tmp". Som det ser ut nu så skapas 20 filer av typen .xml och .md5sum. De är enkla att ta bort om man är pedantisk med sin /tmp area.

 

Bra förslag! Ska ändra storagedir till "/tmp/tv-xml/".

----------

## Ville_E

Ahh gjorde som du Purrkur och nu funkar det för mig också om jag kör som user ville. kör jag som root får jag samma felmeddelnade som förut.

```

root@lvalhall ville # superkaramba /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.theme 

 Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server 

 Xlib: No protocol specified 

 

 superkaramba: cannot connect to X server :0.0
```

----------

## Dire Penguin

Nu kanske jag är ute och cycklar, men om du försöker starta ett program som behöver X, av en advändare som inte är den andvändaren som starta X servern, går det inte.

Försök detta först:

```
xhost +local:root
```

Last edited by Dire Penguin on Thu Jun 17, 2004 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ville_E

Ok ska testa det men det funkar nu iaf Och den uppdaterar osv. Går det att byta färg och typsnitt ngnstans? Hittade det FIXAT  Jag har lite svårt att se med det som är nu. Jag testade att byta till icons i config filen men då fick jag det här meddelandet.

Bogus path to icon icons/SVT1.png

osv

Det enda sättet jag fick det att funka på var att ändra i sweTV.py

på rad 85 till

iconpath = "/usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/icons/" + channel[2]

vet inte det går säkert att göra på ngt annat intelligentare sätt

----------

## Dire Penguin

Doh! Pinsam bug, programmet antar man startar superkaramba i sweTV katalogen, om inte så blir ikon sökvägen fel, ska fixa det...  :Smile: 

----------

## Ville_E

När jag startar sweTV i konsolen får jag dom här felmeddelandena 

```

sys:1: DeprecationWarning: Non-ASCII character '\xe4' in file /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.py on line 502, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

/usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/sweTV.py:15: DeprecationWarning: Non-ASCII character '\xe4' in file /usr/share/karamba/themes/sweTV/config.py on line 56, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

  from config import *

```

Får det här meddelandet med jämna mellarum i konsolen när sweTV är igång. Vet inte om det beror på sweTV.

```

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x243abb6

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  14

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x243abb6

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  40

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x243abb6

```

----------

## Dire Penguin

Hmm, inga meddelanden som jag får. 

Det första kan nog försvinna genom att lägga till en tecken deklaration(?) i början at python filerna. 

```
# -*- coding: iso-8859-1 -*-
```

Det andra felet vet jag tyvärr inte vad det beror på. 

Jag kommer släppa en ny version med bugfixar imorgon.  :Smile: 

----------

## Purrkur

Tja,

Några synpunkter/förslag:

1. 

```
Ska ändra storagedir till "/tmp/tv-xml/".
```

Jag vet inte om detta hjälper! Du måste skapa "tv-xml" filen också i /tmp annars kommer programmet bara att gnälla över att katalogen inte finns!

2. Du borde lägga upp lite info om var du har hittat delar av programmet du använder i CREDITS filen (eller bygga en ny sådan). Har du inkluderat kod från någon annan är det bara sjysst att du påpekar det på nåt sätt.

3. Det första jag reagerade på när jag startade programmet var att fonterna var allt för små (storlek 7). Jag kör 1280x1024 och med fontstorlek 7 går det nästan inte att läsa utan att lägga näsan mot skärmen först. Så jag fick ändra storlek på alltihoppa och även ändra på placering så den större texten kunde få plats. Kanske värt att se över...

4. Vilka fler TV kanaler/Radio kanaler går det att få tag på? Dessa borde kanske läggas upp i comments i config filen, om det går att få tag på fler...

Ville_E: Har du kollat hur rad 502 & 56 ser ut i din swetv.py fil? Sitter på jobbet just nu och orkar inte logga in hemma för att kolla själv...

----------

## Dire Penguin

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> 1. 
> 
> ```
> Ska ändra storagedir till "/tmp/tv-xml/".
> ```
> ...

 

Jag trodde det också först, men wget skapar tydligen katalogen om den inte finns.

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> 2. Du borde lägga upp lite info om var du har hittat delar av programmet du använder i CREDITS filen (eller bygga en ny sådan). Har du inkluderat kod från någon annan är det bara sjysst att du påpekar det på nåt sätt.

 

Du menar jag bör hänvisa till exakt dom delar i nåns program jag lånat av? Men i senaste version har jag skapat all kod själv ändå så  :Smile: 

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> 3. Det första jag reagerade på när jag startade programmet var att fonterna var allt för små (storlek 7). Jag kör 1280x1024 och med fontstorlek 7 går det nästan inte att läsa utan att lägga näsan mot skärmen först. Så jag fick ändra storlek på alltihoppa och även ändra på placering så den större texten kunde få plats. Kanske värt att se över...

 

Om du inte har artwiz.se typsnitten installerade så defaultar superkaramba till något annat typsnitt, så då blir 7 ganska litet. 

Länk till artwiz.se: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=95348

Har bytt till Verdana I senaste versionen.

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> 4. Vilka fler TV kanaler/Radio kanaler går det att få tag på? Dessa borde kanske läggas upp i comments i config filen, om det går att få tag på fler...

 

Utöka kanaler är simpelt om televinken stödjer dom och om jag hittar ikoner för dom. Vilka är du intresserad av?

Tack för din input!

EDIT: här är listen på kanaler som televinken stödjer:

SVT1

SVT2

TV3

TV4

TV4plus

KANAL5

ZTV

MTV

p1

p2

p3

p4

AnimalPlanet

BBCPrime

BBCWorld

CNN

CanalPlus

CanalPlusBla

CanalPlusGul

CanalPlusZap

Discovery

DiscoveryMix

EuroNews

Eurosport

Nollettan

SVT24

SVTBarn

SVTEuropa

TV1000

TV1000Cinema

TV8

p4_dalarna

p4_ostergotland

p4_vasternorrland

p5_stockholm

----------

## Ville_E

Nej jag har inte kollat vad som står på dom raderan i sweTV.py. Ska göra det.

Jag fick förövrigt göra likadant byta fontstorlek jag bytte även färgerna mot lite vitare grå för att det skulle synas. jag kör 1024x768.

Det enklaste är väl o lägga upp alla kanalfilerna så folk kan välja själv?. Jag är nog intresserad av dom flesta.

Nu verkar det iaf funka helt OK hos mig förutom det där meddelandet som kommer precis när jag startar. Dom raderna kommer sen startar alltihop och ser OK ut.

----------

## Purrkur

Hej Dire Penguin!

Blev det någon vidareutveckling?? Jag kör programmet fortfarande fwiw  :Smile: 

----------

## Dire Penguin

Fick en motivations svacka  :Smile:  Men jag kan dela ut det jag gjorde I början av Juni.

(Se första posten för länkar)

Ska ta och påta lite mer med det dagarna framåt om jag får ork.

----------

## Purrkur

OK. Låter bra det. Tråkigt att höra att du tröttnade. Programmet är ju bra!

----------

## _Nomad_

Tänkte bara lägga till att jag är mycket förtjust i detta lilla program... har länge önskat nåt sånt här men är för slö/okunnig för att klara av det...

Keep up the good work...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bizkit

Ser riktigt bra ut, måste verkligen testa det här på min bärbara när jag får internet hemma igen!

----------

## Dire Penguin

Tackar.  :Smile: 

Kommer snart en version med progressbar och lite annat. (på kde-look.org)

P.g.a flytt kommer min server vara nere ett par dagar. Ska snart sätta upp en annan server på mitt universitet som backup ifall den första servern failerar som nu.

Det är nog snart dags att avsluta den här tråden, tack för all test hjälp!

----------

## Purrkur

Tjenare igen,

Jag vet att du ville avsluta tråden men det sista du skrev var den 30 juli. Jag har precis kollat på www.kde-look.org efter din app och inte hittat den. Jag har försökt starta den några gånger också men hela superkaramba hänger sig förmodligen därför att jag får inte nåt svar från din server. 

Min fråga: Har du tänkt fortsätta utvecklingen av programmet?

----------

## Raniz

```
# The path to the place you want to store your tv channel data.

# TODO able to set $HOME here, you can't now

storagedir = "/root/tv-xml"

```

Om du inte har fixat detta så har du en lösning här:

```

>>>import os

>>>print os.path.expanduser( "~/.sweTv" )

/home/raniz/.sweTv

```

----------

## Dire Penguin

Ledsen, det har varit problem med min Internet uppkoppling, för det första tog det en vecka innan jag fick ett fungerande kabelmodem. Sedan har det tagit en vecka för att fixa vårat hem-nätverk, med en Openbsd router. P.g.a av att jag aldrig andvänt *bsd, aldrig hållt på med nätverk, samtidigt som flera hårdvaru komponenter i datorn la av! :-/

Ska släppa en special version här så snart jag har länkat en domän till min IP adress  :Wink:  (www.dyndns.org/)

----------

## Purrkur

Vad är status nu Dire Penguin?

----------

